# Best RCI options on Maui or Kauai



## PaulaC (Jun 8, 2017)

Friends that are Wyndham owners are planning a trip to Hawaii next year and would like suggestions on the best options for a couple, close to the beach, restaurants, etc.  We are Marriott owners, and although we travel to Hawaii almost every year, we have no idea about the timeshares available with RCI.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## youppi (Jun 9, 2017)

PaulaC said:


> Friends that are Wyndham owners are planning a trip to Hawaii next year and would like suggestions on the best options for a couple, close to the beach, restaurants, etc.  We are Marriott owners, and although we travel to Hawaii almost every year, we have no idea about the timeshares available with RCI.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


IMO, for Maui, the best is DRI Ka'anapali Beach Club
https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=4985

For Kauai, Wyndham has many.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 10, 2017)

While the Ka'anapali Beach Club is the "best" that RCI has to offer, I'd suggest trying to get something elsewhere.  The reviews are not good at all on TA and the Maui forums on TA all pretty much concur that the rooms are horrible.  Location is good though.


----------



## sheweeble (Jun 11, 2017)

We love Lawai Beach on Kauai.  It can be hard to get a reservation if you are not an owner, but definitely worth a try.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 11, 2017)

Lawa'i Beach is a good location. Good snorkeling beach just across road; near Spouting Horn; near Poipu; near Koloa, and not a horrible drive to Lihue, Costco, and Safeway.  Easy drive to Waimea Canyon. It is a healthy drive to North End of Kaua'i with Princeville and Hanalei.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2017)

RCI is slim pickings for Maui.  All of the Westin units trade in II.  

If you want a nice Maui you might be better off renting from a Westin owner.  Or skip Maui and do the Big Island where they have Wyndham Choices.

HGVC, trades with RCI, and is suppose to build a Maui, but funding was pulled by the co-developer with HGVC.  But even in the future if and when the resort gets built I would not expect to see a lot of HGVC inventory in RCI if any, and if some get deposited I will likely get picked up by all kinds of OGS that will be logged against it.


----------

